# Officers Accused of Faking K9's Death to Save Its Life



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

*Officers Accused of Faking K9's Death to Save Its Life*

AP via YellowBrix

February 15, 2009

SOMERVILLE, Tenn. (AP) — A lawyer representing an Oakland police officer accused of faking the death of a police dog says his client saved the dog’s life.

Attorney Frank Deslauriers, who represents former officer Billy Allen Usselton, made the comment Friday after a hearing in Fayette County Circuit Court.

Deslauriers told The Commercial Appeal that Usselton was ordered to kill the dog named Kit but did not follow orders. He declined to say who ordered the dog’s death.

Former Oakland Police Chief Bob Tisdale and former officers Herbert Brewer and Usselton are charged with filing a false police report and filing a false insurance claim.

They reported Kit had been killed during training in Hardeman County four years ago and the city collected a $5,000 insurance benefit.

The Tennessee Bureau of Investigation found Kit in Tipton County this summer.

Usselton’s trial date was set for April 7.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

So is there any knowledge of why the officer was supposed to put the dog down? 

Seems kinda wierd there are no details.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 31, 2009)

There sounds like there's a lot more to this story than what has been reported so far. Either there's a handler thats telling a big fat lie or there some brass somewhere that is going to get flattened for fraud.

I will be interested to see where this story goes...


----------

